# henke fur co



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I have been trying to sell some hides mostly **** and fox, and this guy won't return my phone calls, I spoke to him on the phone and he gave me a time to call him back, then he wouldn't answer. so I just thought I'd let you guys know this guy is not the person to do business with. does anyone know of a fur buyer in the flint area other than mark henke that is willing to actually answer the phone and buy my furs?


----------



## Corey.223 (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/furbuy_85691_7.PDF this is all the licensed fur buyers in michigan. I have called alot from the west michigan area and came up with just a couple that still did it. Alot are just looking for deer hides. Just an idea.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Willard Prey
Attica, MI


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Frostbite used to work at my school and i would talk to him all the time and he told me about a guy in swartz creek that sells furs, i think it was called Fritzes Furs or something along those lines.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Pat Haney in Ortonville bought fur for years I dont know if he still does.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

mydogisscout said:


> I have been trying to sell some hides mostly **** and fox, and this guy won't return my phone calls, I spoke to him on the phone and he gave me a time to call him back, then he wouldn't answer. so I just thought I'd let you guys know this guy is not the person to do business with. does anyone know of a fur buyer in the flint area other than mark henke that is willing to actually answer the phone and buy my furs?



And here i thought it was just me...:smile-mad :rant:


----------

